# Whats Up! (first,post)



## OrangeJuiced (Aug 13, 2014)

I keep landing on this forum one way or another figured I should sign up, do some reading, explore some of the sponsor options and see what's good.

28yo
alittle over 5'5'' 150lbs (was 118lbs a year and a half ago) body fat under %10 for sure maybe 8
currently giving tren a first run. Only 5 days in 50mg/ed, test e 125mg/ew, with low t-bol and some peps. 

current goal 160-165 lbs at 6%. This is likely to change seeing as a year ago I said I would be happy at 150.

anyway im glad to be here


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## ROID (Aug 14, 2014)

Please visit Anything Goes for orientation . Its mandatory.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Riles (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## brazey (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## heckvr4 (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard !


----------



## Drewp911 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey buddy, just signed up also, nice to see I'm not the only new guy on the block! See you round!


----------



## Mansir39 (Aug 16, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome, OrangeJuiced!


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## OrangeJuiced (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks guys. Looking forward to all that's to come.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Nacho181 (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## casizemore (Aug 22, 2014)

welcome, I am new too lol, what to do what to do


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 22, 2014)

OrangeJuiced said:


> I keep landing on this forum one way or another figured I should sign up, do some reading, explore some of the sponsor options and see what's good.
> 
> 28yo
> alittle over 5'5'' 150lbs (was 118lbs a year and a half ago) body fat under %10 for sure maybe 8
> ...



if you upped the tren to 100mg and eat clean and aotta clean, ull gain insane.


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

